

The Worst Voter Turnout in 72 Years - opendais
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/12/opinion/the-worst-voter-turnout-in-72-years.html?referrer=&_r=0

======
CyberDildonics
Make it harder and harder to vote, make people's votes less likely to have any
impact, have two parties, all while rarely having candidates the any more than
shills for the companies that sponsored them. It's like a perfect storm of
terrible voter turnout, but not by chance, since people who have lived in the
same place for 20 years and are old enough to easily take a day off are most
likely republican.

Maybe voting shouldn't be a one day affair. Maybe it should go for an entire
week. Maybe candidates should have a chance even without heavy corporate
backing.

------
thrush
If only there was an app for voting...

~~~
jrometty
The amount of distrust would be astronomical.

~~~
thrush
Compared to the current amount?

